# First brisket ever



## achilles223 (Sep 28, 2020)

So this weekend I finally smoked my first brisket on my self made smoker. Here are some pics of smoker and brisket. Smoker is all 1/4 inch material. 20x36 chamber and 20x20x20 firebox. On the brisket i just went with salt and pepper and a local brisket rub. About 20% and 80% of salt and pepper mix. I predicted a 12hr cook on the 11.5 lb brisket. But it tempted at 205 in 9.5 hrs. Tried my best to keep temp steady around 275°. I used hickory


----------



## tag0401 (Sep 28, 2020)

nice smoker. Brisket looks good too


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 28, 2020)

Strong work on both! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice looking brisket and smoker! Might want to get a dual probe thermometer...one for meat temp and one probe for smoker temp,  your thermometer may not be accurate 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2020)

Both look great...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice job on the build!
The brisket looks good too!
Al


----------



## agaffer (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like a perfect brisket. Don't get cocky though, briskets are full of tricks. You can cook several with great results and then suddenly buy one that just won't cooperate. You do everything the same but, it cooks to fast or seems to never get cooked or for no reason at all it comes out dry. At least, that has been my experience with this piece of stubborn meat.


----------



## achilles223 (Oct 2, 2020)

agaffer said:


> Looks like a perfect brisket. Don't get cocky though, briskets are full of tricks. You can cook several with great results and then suddenly buy one that just won't cooperate. You do everything the same but, it cooks to fast or seems to never get cooked or for no reason at all it comes out dry. At least, that has been my experience with this piece of stubborn meat.


Thanks for the pro tip. Cant wait to smoke another


----------

